
Show HN: Pixle.cc - mattbgates
https://pixle.cc
======
mattbgates
Pixle.cc is a free image/audio/video converter which converts JPG/PNG/GIF/WEBP
and some Audio/Video files.

~~~
thescribbblr
Thank you so much for creating, i was in search for a similar service from
couple of months. Your product is definitely going to save a lot of time for
me. Happy to share it with my friends, also please post the product on
ProductHunt and subreddits.

~~~
mattbgates
Thank you for checking it out!

Funny you mention the saving on time... I created it for work! I'm a web
developer, so there are times when I need to extract a "video thumbnail" for
my clients from a mp4 and it gets annoying when they have to run the entire
video just to tell me which screenshot to grab. So with this, I can send them
a zipped file of all the thumbnails extracted from the video clip. Or grabbing
the thumbnail from a YouTube video is pretty easy.

I'd have to go searching for a tool for all my needs. And there are plenty out
there! But it would require that I bookmark the page and have to search for
what I need. Sometimes I'd forget. This kind of put everything in one place.

It has saved me so much time. Since I'm also on a Chromebook for everything
else, I don't really have any "easy access" to a converter that can do it all
so I created this one to do as much as I can get it to do. I'm still expanding
it so that any conversions I come across.. I'll try to add. I just added PDF
to JPG/PNG/WEBP.

Very happy to share! Happy to help! Hope it helps you as much as it has helped
me!

~~~
thescribbblr
I have to do a lot of conversions in a single day. So, basically searching
proper site to achieve this job and struggling to convert file and downloading
is a tough job to manage.

~~~
mattbgates
Hopefully I've made your day a little easier. It seems we find a way to "ease
our pains at work" by building what we need to solve some of our problems.
There is also a JPG to JPG and PNG to PNG which will attempt to compress the
file into a smaller version of itself.

I've also run into the issue of CMYK colors within the JPG which can either
cause bloat as those colors are very well defined as they are menat for a
print version and converts it to RGB colors. These are just things I needed
for work at work in order to work.

I do plan on adding multiple file support as well as an API service in the
future which would just zip up all the files and download them to your way or
share with you every individual file converted via API and then a developer
would just download them remotely.

~~~
thescribbblr
It will be awesome. Loved the idea about the api thing.

------
deadcoder0904
What technologies did you use to create it?

~~~
mattbgates
CSS framework ( [https://bafs.github.io/mu/](https://bafs.github.io/mu/) ),
PHP and Javascript. Some of the conversions are handled by PHP while others
Javascript is much more efficient at processing.

------
Joyfield
mb != MB

~~~
mattbgates
Thank you for checking out Pixle! I had it lowercase, but have now removed
that as it was purely for asetics. But it makes sense to have it as its
regular size! Thank you!

